# Jack White Costume



## JackWhit3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey guys...I've got short hair but I wanna look like Jack White this year...Was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a wig like this








I'm havin a tough time looking


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

Remember, you can always get a longer wig and have it cut.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't know if anybody will get it but I dig Jack Whites music a lot. Cool costume


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah so you can either buy this wig:
http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/prods/dsg82090.html

and black hairspray paint it, but remember that stuff is like cement and holds strong! Or you can find yourself a womens wavy black wig and cut it. Just remember it has to be wAvY. Oh Don't forget to check local beauty salons like Sally's:
http://www.sallybeauty.com/
Locations in the U.S. and Canada
I hope you add some white makeup to your face to give that pasty complexion he's got and also that guitar strap is essential to his character. People will know who you are immediatly if you have that guitar strap.


----------



## JackWhit3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you for the help guys!
I found 2 wigs that are as close as i can find and i need deciding between the two








to go with this style of jack whites hair i found this
http://www.buycostumes.com/Emo-Wig-Adult/61405/ProductDetail.aspx

and to go this style of jack whites hair...








I found this...which i can mess up the front and wet it to make it look more like his









or i could get a joker wig and spray it black


----------



## JackWhit3 (Sep 23, 2010)

or there are these
http://cgi.ebay.com/W012-Punk-Rock-...S_CSA_MWA_Wigs_Extensions&hash=item563fd547af

http://cgi.ebay.com/Emo-Goth-Punk-R...302?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336157a67e


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm torn between the second ebay link (Emo Goth punk rockstar american idol0) and the one you want to wet the front and mess up with the manequin head pic...The first one is too straight and doesn't look very Jack White as he appears in the spotlight. ..Hmm..
The Ebay (emo Goth Punk Rockstar idol) should be the best bet. It looks close to the pic you provided and will provide more length than the manequin head one. 
Keep in mind that it's synthetic hair and doesn't cooperated with hair products the way human hair does. If you want to mess it up a tad however, the black colored hair spray will hold it with some strength and give it a bit more of a messed up look. 
Gotta get/make that guitar strap though BIGTIME.


----------



## JackWhit3 (Sep 23, 2010)

I ended up going with the head one
heres the end result









I couldnt afford anything else so I just used my guitar and strap but people got it...this pic is a lil ugly colored...my facepaint looked better and looked more like the first pic


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great !


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

That's pretty rad actually! Did people know who you were?! I like the pastiness makeup.


----------



## JackWhit3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha thanks 
Mainly everyone said "You're that dun dun dun dun dun dunnnn dunnn(seven nation army sound made with the mouth) guy! right?"
or "WHITE STRIPES! niceee!" haha
and one said johnny depp....


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I would have done a double-take if I had seen you - very well done.


----------



## akepa73 (Oct 17, 2011)

JackWhit3 said:


> Haha thanks
> Mainly everyone said "You're that dun dun dun dun dun dunnnn dunnn(seven nation army sound made with the mouth) guy! right?"
> or "WHITE STRIPES! niceee!" haha
> and one said johnny depp....


Dude, you looked awesome. I'm trying to do this exact costume... where did you get the red pants? and that wig

Any advice would be great!


----------



## JackWhit3 (Sep 23, 2010)

akepa73 said:


> Dude, you looked awesome. I'm trying to do this exact costume... where did you get the red pants? and that wig
> 
> Any advice would be great!


Thanks! 
The pants are Levi's 511 Red men's pants....I got them from a website called tillys for $15 bucks!!
The wig is a 50s female dancers wig($12) combed for a lil while to straighten it out!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

That's a freaking awesome costume.


----------

